# Grandpas violin for kontakt - no longer available!



## rottoy (May 31, 2015)

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


*For KONTAKT 5.3.1 and up!*
Beautifully recorded with a world-class musician.

It features:
*
SUSTAIN PATCH: Instrument range is from G2-C6.
SHORTS PATCH: Instrument range is from G2-C6.
*
Velocities 1-63 activates the SPICCATO samples,
while 64-127 activates the longer MARCATO samples.

* *One* dynamic layer, mezzo forte, with a beautiful vibrato on the sustain patch.
* Neighbouring-zone *round robin* script for the shorts. (5x)
* Sustain patch is utilising *SIPS legato*, which can be turned
off in the "Scripts" tab if you wanna use the sustain for chords (which I feel it does very well!).

I hope these two patches will inspire you in your writing!


----------



## rottoy (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW*

For more *demos*, I refer to this thread in Sample Talk
about the library. 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45693


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW*

Whilst the USD is cheap -($50) - makes it almost a no brainer - are you planning on a 'walk thru' vid? - doesn't have to be long (3-5 mins is all) - just play thru the patch(s).


----------



## rottoy (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW*

It's done!


----------



## ulrik (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Thanks for releasing this pearl 

rottoy said:
..............
Beautifully recorded with a world-class musician. 
...............

Could it be Nils-Erik perhaps?

Regards Ulrik


----------



## rottoy (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



ulrik @ Sun May 31 said:


> Thanks for releasing this pearl
> 
> rottoy said:
> ..............
> ...



Is someone stalking me? :idea: 

No, it's not actually. But kudos for your detective skills! 8)


----------



## ulrik (May 31, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

I just happened to see your surname and came to this conclusion.
I have listened to him a couple of times in Uppsala, and also heard him with Katzen kapell, fantastic musician!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



ulrik @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> I just happened to see your surname and came to this conclusion.
> I have listened to him a couple of times in Uppsala, and also heard him with Katzen kapell, fantastic musician!



He is! o/~


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jun 1, 2015)

Great work.
I can't believe using SIPS, it's so natural.
I'd like to hear the violin is not using SIPS by same musician.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 1, 2015)

NIGHTNEO @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Great work.
> I can't believe using SIPS, it's so natural.
> I'd like to hear the violin is not using SIPS by same musician.


Who knows what the future holds! :wink:


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

More or less a matter of time. 

Great work!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



FredrikJonasson @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> More or less a matter of time.
> 
> Great work!



Thanks for the endorsement, Fred! =o


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW*



rottoy @ Sun May 31 said:


> For more *demos*, I refer to this thread in Sample Talk
> about the library.
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45693



At the end of the Paganini demo, https://clyp.it/xfexsbck, there are left hand pizzicato notes. Are those in the library? You did not show them in the video.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW*



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> rottoy @ Sun May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > For more *demos*, I refer to this thread in Sample Talk
> ...


I forgot to address that fact, glad you brought it up!
I wasn't quite as pleased with the initial recordings of these, so I left them out at release.

I might re-record them in the future and offer them as a free update to those who purchased the product already.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 2, 2015)

it could be a very useful addition !


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2015)

damstraversaz @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> it could be a very useful addition !


 _-)


----------



## impressions (Jun 2, 2015)

ehm, this was also with that other solo violin library, what kontakt version is required? couldn't find it on your website also.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jun 2, 2015)

impressions @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> ehm, this was also with that other solo violin library, what kontakt version is required? couldn't find it on your website also.





rottoy @ Sun May 31 said:


> *For KONTAKT 5.3.1 and up!*
> Beautifully recorded with a world-class musician.



Best,

Anders


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2015)

WallofSound @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> impressions @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > ehm, this was also with that other solo violin library, what kontakt version is required? couldn't find it on your website also.
> ...


Library working okay for you, Anders?


----------



## Anders Wall (Jun 2, 2015)

rottoy @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> WallofSound @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > impressions @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> ...


Haven't tried it yet. Sorry.
I will, but I'm still too busy with other work.
Got it and I know it will be featured alot in SVT's "Husdrömmar S3" that will air in 2016.
So stay tuned.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2015)

WallofSound @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> rottoy @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > WallofSound @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> ...


Great! :D Lookin' forward to see you working your magic.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

I'm gonna regret asking this.
So, what do you guys think of the library?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Hello rottoy...
Yes, you´ll perhaps regret... :( 
I was quite disappointed and thought about "burnt money" though the price is quite affordable. 
See: I am very easily excited and I "want to believe" every so often. And since I was looking for a working solo violin I was ready to believe you. But when I first tried to mix Grandpas Violin with my other strings to have a first chair I immediately noticed why these other companies emphasize their million dollar recording gear and the AIR studio surroundings and such so much: Your instrument just stuck out of everything because of the basic audio quality/sound. I tried to fix things with EQ but did not come to a result. Soundwise I had a direct comparison since my other first chair, the spitfire solo violin was still loaded and there were worlds in between. I hate the baked in reverb on SSS but the sound itself is gorgeous. 
Now to the positive side: the programming and playability of Grandpas Violin is superb It just reacts on my input and there is a flow in the played lines. This is not easy to achieve so: my biggest compliments. SIPS is more than enough for my legato needs and I can play fast enough with it to be really satisfied with that.
So I wished you had done the same thing with an experienced recording engineer in a top notch studio. At the moment the sound is much too harsh and mid-rangy for my taste.
I will continue to try to fix things with EQ since I did it with great results on other solo strings, that were not usable for me in their original state (Dan Dean Solo Strings, Kirk Hunter Strings etc...) Let´s see what the future brings...


----------



## Guffy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Sid Francis @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Hello rottoy...
> Yes, you´ll perhaps regret... :(
> I was quite disappointed and thought about "burnt money" though the price is quite affordable.
> See: I am very easily excited and I "want to believe" every so often. And since I was looking for a working solo violin I was ready to believe you. But when I first tried to mix Grandpas Violin with my other strings to have a first chair I immediately noticed why these other companies emphasize their million dollar recording gear and the AIR studio surroundings and such so much: Your instrument just stuck out of everything because of the basic audio quality/sound. I tried to fix things with EQ but did not come to a result. Soundwise I had a direct comparison since my other first chair, the spitfire solo violin was still loaded and there were worlds in between. I hate the baked in reverb on SSS but the sound itself is gorgeous.
> ...



I wonder if it works good as a solo violin in a folkish track?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Hello rottoy...
> Yes, you´ll perhaps regret... :(
> I was quite disappointed and thought about "burnt money" though the price is quite affordable.
> See: I am very easily excited and I "want to believe" every so often. And since I was looking for a working solo violin I was ready to believe you. But when I first tried to mix Grandpas Violin with my other strings to have a first chair I immediately noticed why these other companies emphasize their million dollar recording gear and the AIR studio surroundings and such so much: Your instrument just stuck out of everything because of the basic audio quality/sound. I tried to fix things with EQ but did not come to a result. Soundwise I had a direct comparison since my other first chair, the spitfire solo violin was still loaded and there were worlds in between. I hate the baked in reverb on SSS but the sound itself is gorgeous.
> ...


Thank you Sid for taking the time to write this.
Sorry to disappoint! :( I hope you might still find a use for it.

This being my first COMMERCIAL sample venture and with it's humble origins to boot, I tried to adjust everyone's expectations. It was never gonna be anywhere NEAR close
to the glorious offerings from *Spitfire, Embertone and Fluffy Audio.*

It was a hobby project who turned out better than I had anticipated. o


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 4, 2015)

Very useful in folk tracks.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

My comments should not keep you from programming further instruments!! Just to have an eye on the basic audio quality of the recordings. If you could improve THAT, then we would have some more very playable instruments )

Fugdup and lucky: I AM a folkie :D and my music bears a lot of medieval and folk influences. But that does not affect my comment above: also in a folk track I need an instrument which sits in the mix . Even if you sample an instrument which is mid-rangy by nature, like the chinese erhu, it makes a big difference whether the end result is harsh or just mid heavy and a bit nasal lime the original.

But I would love to be convinced by your suggestion and would love to hear some folk tunes with "Grandpas" . Would be very exciting and perhaps lead me to new ideas.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> My comments should not keep you from programming further instruments!! Just to have an eye on the basic audio quality of the recordings. If you could improve THAT, then we would have some more very playable instruments )
> 
> Fugdup and lucky: I AM a folkie :D and my music bears a lot of medieval and folk influences. But that does not affect my comment above: also in a folk track I need an instrument which sits in the mix . Even if you sample an instrument which is mid-rangy by nature, like the chinese erhu, it makes a big difference whether the end result is harsh or just mid heavy and a bit nasal lime the original.
> 
> But I would love to be convinced by your suggestion and would love to hear some folk tunes with "Grandpas" . Would be very exciting and perhaps lead me to new ideas.


Not at all, Sid! I appreciate your feedback. :mrgreen:


----------



## garylionelli (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

I think this violin has a wonderful tone. That said, strings respond easily to EQ too, so with the right adjustments I could see it fitting in just about anywhere. Good work!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 4, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Very useful in folk tracks.


Do you have any demos of this? Feel free to post if that's the case.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 4, 2015)

I like the "warts and all" sound of this violin and it works quite well for me in the right setting, which I guess could be said for any VI. I think given the price it's perhaps a might underprogrammed, but it does keeo it easy to use. I have several other solo violins, but this one has a bare nakedness to it that appeals to me.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 4, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> I like the "warts and all" sound of this violin and it works quite well for me in the right setting, which I guess could be said for any VI. I think given the price it's perhaps a might underprogrammed, but it does keeo it easy to use. I have several other solo violins, but this one has a bare nakedness to it that appeals to me.


Sound honest words, Stuart! :D 

I left the patches deliberately bare for ease of use, and to allow the user to make their own modifications if they so wished.
I considered putting in some fake dynamics on the modwheel for the sustain patch,
but I didn't find it did the samples any favours. 

If the samples were less expressive it might have worked better.


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Monti-chardas.mp3


----------



## rottoy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Monti-chardas.mp3


Somebody seems to be having fun! :D 
Great!

Btw Rob, I'm currently using your freebie flute as my main one
in my template. I LOVE the tone. =o


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Quite good in the fast part, Rob!

The slow part shows its limitations though, despite your musicality.


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



rottoy @ 4th June 2015 said:


> Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though
> ...



Having lots of fun with this little instrument... I'm so happy you like my flute, it's almost incredible that it's usable, considering I hadn't been playing for so many years. These days I'm playing a bit everyday, so who knows, I might do a better version in a while


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Hannes_F @ 4th June 2015 said:


> Quite good in the fast part, Rob!
> 
> The slow part shows its limitations though, despite your musicality.



Thanks Hannes! I always remain surprised at how different our reactions ("our" meaning not me and you, but humans in general) when we listen to something... to me the slow part is the best :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Hannes_F @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Quite good in the fast part, Rob!
> 
> The slow part shows its limitations though, despite your musicality.



+! - on both counts.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> rottoy @ 4th June 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> ...


Free flute from Rob? How did I miss that? Still available?
I agree the first part of your violin demo sounded great. I think the V.i. Isnt bad at all.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Monti-chardas.mp3



Is the demo from this library ? also I am asking the developer about the size of the library? o/~


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



artsoundz @ 4th June 2015 said:


> > Free flute from Rob? How did I miss that? Still available?
> > I agree the first part of your violin demo sounded great. I think the V.i. Isnt bad at all.



Hi Art, it's still there, in the "all freebies here" sticky in sampletalk... it's just a toy though, don't expect too much


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Thanks, Rob!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



shakuman @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though
> ...


Yes, that is a demo of this library.
And the size is roughly 20-30 Mb. As it says on the website "The smallest solo violin library you're ever likely to buy." o


----------



## IFM (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds like something to pick up. I do a lot of Celtic music and this seems like it will fit in nicely. 
Chris


----------



## rottoy (Jun 6, 2015)

Dragonwind @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Sounds like something to pick up. I do a lot of Celtic music and this seems like it will fit in nicely.
> Chris


Did you pick it up?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

In case it confuses anyone; The instrument NKI's in the product are MONOLITH files, meaning that there's no separate sample folders to speak of.

Nothing's missing, it's all in there. o/~


----------



## rottoy (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Rob @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Here's a very badly done morceau from Monti's Chardas... it shows the playability, did it in one pass... tomorrow I'm going to refine the sloppy performance though
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Monti-chardas.mp3


----------



## rottoy (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Roberto Soggetti put together this wonderful demo showing the violin in an orchestral context. http://www.robertosoggetti.com/gelidamanina.mp3


----------



## Heath (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



rottoy @ Sun May 31 said:


>




0.38 - 0.42 Geoffrey Burgon?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Heath @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> rottoy @ Sun May 31 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm not familiar with the man. Any links to his work?


----------



## Heath (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*

Sure. Check @around 17 seconds. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVMkbdUN2p4

Only five notes and just a coincidence I'm sure. But Burgon is always worth checking out, particularly his concert works.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: GRANDPAS VIOLIN for KONTAKT - Another violin library! AVAILABLE NOW (Walkthru Posted)*



Heath @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Sure. Check @around 17 seconds.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVMkbdUN2p4
> 
> Only five notes and just a coincidence I'm sure. But Burgon is always worth checking out, particularly his concert works.



"This video is not available" :|


----------



## rottoy (Jun 29, 2015)

Grandpas Violin is now on sale!
Pick it up for slightly less than the original release price.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 5, 2015)

The sale will end on Monday 13th of July.


----------



## Defyingsilence (Jul 9, 2015)

I just purchased Grandpas Violin 1.0 and sent a detailed e-mail to [email protected] from my paypal receipt. I am not able to make this work, there is a problem. Can you please let me know. You do not have a e-mail on your website www.trettiofem.com at all for help etc... So trying here as well, not sure what to do....


----------



## rottoy (Jul 9, 2015)

Defyingsilence said:


> I just purchased Grandpas Violin 1.0 and sent a detailed e-mail to [email protected] from my paypal receipt. I am not able to make this work, there is a problem. Can you please let me know. You do not have a e-mail on your website www.trettiofem.com at all for help etc... So trying here as well, not sure what to do....


Check your mail inbox!


----------



## rottoy (Jul 17, 2015)

The sale continues indefinitely.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 18, 2015)

rottoy said:


> The sale continues indefinitely.


How much is this USD ?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 19, 2015)

synthnut1 said:


> How much is this USD ?


Roughly 43 USD.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 16, 2015)

I will be taking the library off the site at the end of the month.
Last chance to grab Grandpas Violin before August 28th, 2015!


----------



## IFM (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder...got it. I'd love to see this expanded into a full solo violin library.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been thinking a lot about making a meatier product, yes.
We'll see if that day comes around!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, it's been a good run!
Big warm hugs and thanks to everyone who supported this project! :D :D

Until next time, folks!


----------

